# Coming to DC...



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm planning a trip to DC April 11th weekend with the three kids (7,8,9YO). We're planning on riding the trolly around the city but would love some suggestions on where to stay. We're coming from Raleigh, NC.

Also if anyone has suggestions on places eat too. My children are very adventurous eaters frogs legs, octopus, steamer clams, pig ears are some of their favorites. Of course it doesn't have to be exotic but not too price either. 

Your advise is most welcome. 

Love to connect with any KKFers too


----------



## tkern (Mar 29, 2014)

You should come by my restaurant. PM me when you have a chance.


----------



## ChefCosta (Mar 29, 2014)

You should come by my restaurant, Zaytinya, as well. I'd also suggest the other restaurants in our group, Oyamel and Jaleo. Interesting food, reasonable price, atmosphere casual enough that lots of people bring children. PM me if you're interested. Also in our neighborhood, Daikaya for ramen, Raskia for some of the best Indian food in the country, and Shake Shack for a solid burger and fries.


----------



## snowbrother (Mar 29, 2014)

I no longer live in DC, but you should check out Fiola Mare. Chef Melfi is a beast in the kitchen and the best chef I have ever had the pleasure to work for. Trust me, you won't regret it.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 29, 2014)

Hit up tkern's place, Zaytina and add in Green Pig Bistro (chuckthebutcher) and you will be a fat and happy camper and have an appreciative family as well. Suggestions on where to stay depend on if you want to be in DC or if right outside in Arlington/ Alexandria are okay as well. And do you need to be near a subway stop or do you plan to drive from place to place?

I'd be happy to meet up, or maybe have you all stop by and visit. I have a Sansaire now, so you can stop in the first day and get some short ribs going, and we can eat them right before you head back home :biggrin:


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 30, 2014)

Right off the top of my head I always recommend Eden Center in Falls Church. Great Vietnamese food and atmosphere. Cheap too!


----------



## snowbrother (Mar 30, 2014)

There is this place in Arlington, I can never remember the name of it or where it is (my wife always found it for me), that makes killer Ethiopian food. It's in a little strip mall that is all Ethiopian stores and it has a little older woman that cooks everything. I wish I could remember the name or where it was, maybe somebody here that lives in the area knows. If you happen to drive by a place that matches that description, stop and eat there, its great.


----------



## MikeHL (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow, I will be in DC at the same time doing the whole Smithsonian tour. If you have time we should grab a bite at any of the KFF's places.


----------



## larrybard (Mar 30, 2014)

snowbrother said:


> There is this place in Arlington, I can never remember the name of it or where it is (my wife always found it for me), that makes killer Ethiopian food. It's in a little strip mall that is all Ethiopian stores and it has a little older woman that cooks everything. I wish I could remember the name or where it was, maybe somebody here that lives in the area knows. If you happen to drive by a place that matches that description, stop and eat there, its great.



I think Ethiopian food is a great suggestion -- one of my favorite cuisines, and if your family has never tried it, it should be a distinctly different (and pleasurable) experience. No eating utensils, for example; one tears off pieces of the sort of sourdough pancake (injera) and scoops up the food, which is typically of the consistency of thick stew, and tasty vegetable dishes. The meat dishes tend to be a bit spicy, using the distinctive spice, berbere. The Arlington restaurant that snowbrother is thinking of might be Ethio or Dama. But no need to go there just to have Ethiopian food; there are many excellent ones in DC, e.g., Dukem.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 31, 2014)

Ktern and ChefCosta, just sent you a PM, thank you for the gracious offer. I certainly would like to dine at your Restaurants. I have also PM Wildboar and MikeHL to see if they could join us. 

LarryB and Snowbrother, thank you for these suggestions. We will definitely be visiting an Ethiopian place too. Looking into Dama!!


----------



## chefwatson (Apr 1, 2014)

Try Cafe Berlin... I have heard great things about it.


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll second the votes on Zaytinya (one of my favorite places) and Green Pig. I haven't made it to Art and Soul yet, but hear good things about it, and look forward to getting there someday.


----------



## MikeHL (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks Travis for being such a great host. It was nice meeting Dave, Dennis and Bill and their families. This was easily one of the most memorable meals of my life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 15, 2014)

We definitely had an epic dinner at Art & Soul. Travis did not hold anything back. It was great meeting up with forum members from out of the area. You were all fortunate to be here at the peak of the best crop of cherry blossoms in quite a few years, plus nice warm temperatures. And it was very nice of Bill to supply the excellent bottles of wine. Mike, I hope your trek to NYC this morning wasn't too screwed up by the heavy rains.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you Chef Mike Costa of Zaytinya and Chef Travis for an outstanding dining experience. Great to meet David (Wildboar), Mike (MikeHL) and Bill. 

At Zaytinya, it was my girl and our three children (7,8,9 YO). To be honest, there were so many choices from soups, salads, vegetables, seafood meats... I was overwhelmed. Plus, the thing I like least about dining out is picking out my food. I'd much rather have the chef send me out what he likes, and that just what Chef Costa did. We have fourteen dishes served to us over the course of two hours. 

Beet Salata
Portakal Salatasi
Crisply Brussels Afelia
Seasonal Mushroom
Octopus Santorini
Sea Scallops
Lamb Bahar

Since we weren't ordering, there were many other dishes that were served too. Including three or four desserts. 

Service ran like a swiss watch. Chef was gracious to come to our table several times and talk to us about the dishes. The first thing that struck me about Chef Costa was his humility. His kitchen was busy but in control. All of the 21 cooks working there were focused but not frantic. Over and over, tasting every mean and adding the proper amount of seasoning and herbs to the final dish. The service was impeccable. We had a waiter that walked us through the dishes as they came out. I liked that the restaurant had servers and bus people bringing out food and clearing and wiping the table between rounds. Mr Costa also brought me outback to point out some unique things about his kitchen. He has some Sous Vide rigs running so that made me smile. We talking about the food groups philosophies and a bit about Chef Jose Andres. That dining experience raises the bar for me on how good food can be. The ingredients were in such balance but never boring. Unfortunately I only have on pic but this was the lamb.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 15, 2014)

Excellent! Always awesome to hear about this kind of experience with forum members. Definitely echoes my experience at KnyfeKnerd's restaurant.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 15, 2014)

Saturday night we met Travis at his place Art & Soul. There was about thirteen of us including six adventurous young eaters. Because of the mayhem in DC that day (Cherry Blossom Festival), our Trolly was running about 30 minutes late. Travis brought Bill and I into the kitchen to see the back of the house. Kitchen was very and orderly too. Lots of food preparations in various stages. He has a twenty gallon cambro filled with fermenting chillies they use in various sauces. 

He showed us some of his knives...

For dinner we had a plethora of dishes. Some we choose and some the Chef choose. It started with a charcuterie and cheese plates. Then salads and nibbles. I'll be honest I was already KO before the main course was rolled out. Travis brought out their infamous fried chicken and seafood. I had the lamb shank that was in part cooked Sous Vide. Perfectly tender, soft meaty but not gamey at all. Took most of it home to have the next morning. Sorry my phone ran out of juice so I don't have any shots of the dishes but I do have a pic of next days leftovers.

Great meeting all of you. thanks again Chef Costa and Chef Travis for all your hospitality. What an amazing community!


----------



## MikeHL (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Mucho Bucho for the write up ! It truly was a awesome experience meeting everyone for dinner. 



WildBoar said:


> Mike, I hope your trek to NYC this morning wasn't too screwed up by the heavy rains.



Nope it wasn't too bad, had a nice relaxing day on the Amtrak. I was surprised by the comfort and room in coach. The train pulled up at 5:30 in the middle of NYC rush hour so ... Other then massive culture shock I'm alright. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChefCosta (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you for the great write up Mucho Bocho! It was fun having you in and your daughter's note was adorable. I'll have to check out Art&Soul soon. My buddy from the Citronelle days, Wes Morton, is there too.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 17, 2014)

Wes is the big cheese there. I've only met him once, briefly. Mike, you have worked with the biggest known chefs in DC -- your resume must be jaw-dropping!


----------

